# Is this OPK positive or not quite?



## shaescott

This is all the same test, just 3 different pictures. It’s weird cuz it looks to me like when the dye first started catching it was darker than the control but the rest of the line is slightly lighter? Idk. Let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I'd say positive to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look positive :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Positive GL


----------



## mammag

I would definitely consider that a positive. If not it will be any minute


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the input ladies! I’m going to mark it as positive. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Positive good luck hon.


----------

